# Lighted bobbers for nite fishing?



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone use lighted floats for cat fishing at night?

If so, what is your favorite brand/style and why.

Thanks a ton for any info and experiences.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've always liked the phosphorus kind that's about the size of a matchstick. You can turn it off and on. I've had some for years and they still work. I've also used the red balls with the watch batteries but they don't seem to last very long (the batteries or the bobbers).


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Thill nite brite. I use the large 7" I think slip foats with etiher the thill battery lights or match stick size chemical lights in the top

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive got two one in red and green that take 3 watch batteries. they work pretty good as slip bobbers but i haven't used em much the past couple years as i mainly fish on the bottom now.

There are some glow in the dark painted slips that are a vary of sizes. They glow pretty good as well.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

when im fishing the club lake, i use 8inch slip floats, then electrical tape thill nite bright refills with the waterproof nipple their small so your float wont lean like using a glow stick and you can see them from a mile away lol


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thill makes a nice slip bobber with a metal top so that your line will not cut into the tube.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love using lighted bobbers at night for anything...awesome watching that red light zip around when you have a fish on

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

